# Adblockers removed from playstore



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Just wanted to share that I've found most of the adblockers have moved to fdroid, such as adaway and adblocker plus, 
If you have any other resources on where to find these apps since their removal please share!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dlb (Jan 7, 2012)

Adblock Plus is available for download from their website, http://adblockplus.o.../android-about.

That page appears to be gone, but it is now available here: http://adblockplus.org/releases/adblock-plus-11-for-android-released

Oh, Google - Nyah, nayh, nayh, nayh, nayh


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Mmmm Titanium Backup. Only times I ever use Play Store anymore is new games. If its a system util app I probably have everything I need backed up.

Oh and I use AdAway.

Ironic, it was removed from Play Store and is open-sourced on google code. Nevertheless, you can find it here if you follow their instructions:

https://code.google.com/p/ad-away/


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

A developer posting their code repository on Google code is mutually exclusive of play store policies though.


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

yarly said:


> A developer posting their code repository on Google code is mutually exclusive of play store policies though.


I figured as such that they were not inter-related. More just pointing out the irony of differences in Google's policies, although I'm sure its more of developer kick-back from their ads being blocked; as well as Google's own ads being blocked potentially.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> I figured as such that they were not inter-related. More just pointing out the irony of differences, although I'm sure its more of developer kick-back from their ads being blocked; as well as Google's own adseing blocked potentially.


 Yeah, I mostly just don't like the vagueness of the policy as it could theoretically be applied to any root app if taken literally. Don't care about ad blocking apps that are just just replacing the host file with theirs. I maintain my own personal file of super annoying ad hosts I don't like. I can deal with tasteful ads and apps with one or two banners, but intrusive ones that get in the way annoy me, especially when the app has no paid version. Mostly just block website ads though


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

So in the future, speaking selfishly of course, should I just download ABP from the link above?


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> So in the future, speaking selfishly of course, should I just download ABP from the link above?


yeah or adaway from f-droid.org


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Blehhh so much work


----------



## dlb (Jan 7, 2012)

Today's update removed the ad blocker from Rom Toolbox Pro.







Now I"m upset.

Dear Google: It ain't that easy!


----------



## Chris6 (Aug 8, 2011)

As Goose mentioned earlier, anyone that has been rooting for awhile should already have your ad blocking apps saved in Titanium Backup. So unless you're a noob to the modding world, this really shouldn't be an issue for you.
Of course it sucks regardless!









tap'n


----------



## dlb (Jan 7, 2012)

I had a moment of panic when the AdBlock page gave me a 404, but I tracked it down and got it installed. I may have to do some more looking into the hosts file technique. That has the advantage of not having a program running, but the disadvantage of having to update manually. This old DX only has about a week to live, looks like the warranty on the new S3 will be very short.


----------

